# Hi from New Zealand



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum. 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Kiwi! How's it there? I'm from Aussie Land! * Whoop Whoop! *

Welcome!!! Have fun on the HF! Enjoy your posting and have great fun!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

i think there are a couple of other people from NZ here


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi, there are a few from NZ here i think . . . . . .?
I'm going to NZ next year! Can't wait!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

